# I've had it with this CM 690 of mine.



## Radical_Edward (Jul 16, 2011)

So, after using this case for over a year, I've decided I'm done with it. I need help finding a new case that'll suit my needs. 

Most of all I want the following four things. 

Built in handle
Good cable management setup
Side window
Decent price 

Other than that I don't really care beyond that. I'd like it to not be a tank of a case. But if it has a handle, I can live with it. I'm just freaking tried of carrying my case in awkward ways. 

A few cases I've been looking at. 

COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...

Corsair Graphite Series 600T CC600TM Mid-Tower Gam...

Anyone else have any ideas? I know sneeky said something about another case, but I couldn't find it stateside last I looked. :shadedshu


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 16, 2011)

personally i like graphite design. its simple and sleek. the price is friendly to your wallet, support big radiator
and yeah it has nice cable management


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2011)

The 600T is big. One of the largest I've owned but you certainly get what you pay for with that case. As a long-term investment I think you would love it.

But you did mention being able to move case around as something you want. So with handles, I can only think of the Bitfenix Survivor but you'd have to mod it to get a side window.

The alternative would be to look for an aluminium case as they are lighter than steel generally. Have a look around see if you can find any good deals on a lian-li.

There's also the Antec lanboard for moving any case round the house: Antec LanBoard Computer Transport Apparatus


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 16, 2011)

but but what's wrong with it?

i've recently cut out the rear fan grid and replaced it with a proper fan guard (no pics yet maybe in the future) 
i cut out the side cpu grid and also replaced that with a proper grill

i cut some larger holes for air to flow to the harddrives ,and am also planning to cut some holes further down

heck i might even put some led lights in it 

seriously though you didn't say if you wanted a large case and what your putting in it ,i gather it's the parts in your specs?

also what price range are you looking at?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 16, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> but but what's wrong with it?
> 
> i've recently cut out the rear fan grid and replaced it with a proper fan guard (no pics yet maybe in the future)
> i cut out the side cpu grid and also replaced that with a proper grill
> ...



what case?


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 16, 2011)

Check out the Coolermaster Storm Sniper.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 16, 2011)

I suggest looking at the Lian Li cases. I have a v1200 and just love it's looks(looks like the powermac G5 towers).


----------



## heky (Jul 16, 2011)

If you are looking for portability, i suggest the Antec Lanboy


----------



## erixx (Jul 16, 2011)

instead of a Cosmos II, CM should make a Midi tower Cosmos, because it is AWESOME! you get 4 FOUR 4 handles and man are they usefull and ... awesome! For moving and operating with/installing hardware in the tower, also cleaning, etc... these 4 handlebars are the best since... canned beer....


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 16, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I suggest looking at the Lian Li cases. I have a v1200 and just love it's looks(looks like the powermac G5 towers).



... I understand when people recommend products that they own because they have experience with them, but that case doesn't do anything the op asked for.

No handle
Mediocre built in cable management
Does it even have a side window? Or do you have to buy that separately?
>$250


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 16, 2011)

So the 600T is out because it does not have a handle. It has two areas you can grip the case, but it will not improve your holding position like you want.

The only cases I can think of that fit your requirements are the CM Storm Scout and the BitFenix Survivor. The latter being out because it is ridiculously hard to get a hold of in the US. So you really only got the one choice because you want a handle and a comfortable carry position.

There are other ways to deal with this like:

LAN Party Bag or put a handle on your current case.

I vote for the LAN Party bag as it would give you 3 ways to carry your case (on back, like a suitcase, shoulder strap, or a combo of the last 2).

Newegg has them as well: Sunbeam LAB-BA Black Lanparty Bag


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 16, 2011)

On that line of thought you could get a luggage trolley.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 16, 2011)

I was thinking of that, but those wheels are always stiff and the vibration and sudden bouncing could mess up a mechanical drive. Human walking motion is much smoother.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 16, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> but but what's wrong with it?
> 
> i've recently cut out the rear fan grid and replaced it with a proper fan guard (no pics yet maybe in the future)
> i cut out the side cpu grid and also replaced that with a proper grill
> ...



I've modded my Cooler Master CM 690 quite a bit as well. As seen in this thread. 

Anyways. I'm looking at case in the $80-$150 range. I still shopping around quite a bit. 

Oh and another thing, I won't be caught dead with a Antec case. So don't bother suggesting those. 

I'm also open to the idea of installing handles on my current case, if good ones can be found at a decent price.


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 16, 2011)

I love my storm scout for lanparties, the handles are solid (reinforced with steel bolted to the chassis) good cable management, window, and a switch to turn off the annoying red leds on the fans if you want to at night.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 16, 2011)

I will stick to my guns. I don't see any reason to buy a new case for $80+ when a a LAN party bag is basically just a handle that can be strapped on and off as needed for like $20.

Building your own handle is as easy as going to Home Depot. There are several attachment styles, several handle types, and all of it can been done pretty easy. You can even just build your own handle instead of buying one with some metal, foam/foam rubber, and some nylon.

Example for buying: http://www.mmartins.com/mmartins/pccasehandle/handlemod.asp

A shop full of options: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...30_128&zenid=b5d42245a1fab4eeda57eb8268fe7ca8

Once you figure out what you want, shop around for better prices on that item.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 16, 2011)

I think it's ugly as hell, but NZXT makes a lan case with a handle.

NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic G...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 16, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I think it's ugly as hell, but NZXT makes a lan case with a handle.
> 
> NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic G...



If specs are accurate, his full ATX board will not fit in this case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 16, 2011)

My specs are up to date. So that case is out of the question.

I like the looks of the Lanparty Bag. I might just pick that up and keep modding this case.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 16, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I think it's ugly as hell, but NZXT makes a lan case with a handle.
> 
> NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic G...



That shit looks like a bigass Ghostbusters trap.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 16, 2011)

BitFenix Survivor?

Not sure on the windowed panel, but it seems they have ideas on it already. http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/forums/11,product-suggestions/28,survivor-windowed-side-panel/#18


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 16, 2011)

Look into those lan boxes, the weird cube shaped ones.. a CM 690 is definitely not made for portability, love the case tho.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 16, 2011)

Worked on a system with a CM storm case last week.
The case is very solidly built.
The panels are very sturdy.
Very heavy.
No chance of case vibration here.

Despite being set up for hidden cable management, there was little room in behind the motherboard panel so getting the back side panel on again was not easy.
This is with a modular PSU as well.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 22, 2011)

If your moving around often, why not build an itx rig? Just saw that z68 zotac tpu review, and it looks like a solid platform. Couple that with one of those silverstone itx case, and your set


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 22, 2011)

Antec 1200. Big, lots of space and the best cooling.  They have a side window kit on frozencpu


----------

